# does anyone do FREE cod4 server host



## reddevil6

i doubt it but does anyone do FREE cod4 server hosting cos i want a free server. an im prety sure ill be able to fill one up


----------



## meanman

reddevil6 said:


> i doubt it but does anyone do FREE cod4 server hosting cos i want a free server. an im prety sure ill be able to fill one up


I dont think you are going to strike lucky with this


----------



## reddevil6

neither do i but im hopeing


----------



## Motoxrdude

Keep hoping, lol.


----------



## Calibretto

Why don't you just host on your own computer?


----------



## Twist86

he lacks the upload to host his own and it be half way good.

I have a 8mb upload and it for some reason struggles with 16 players on CS.


----------



## meanman

Twist86 said:


> he lacks the upload to host his own and it be half way good.
> 
> I have a 8mb upload and it for some reason struggles with 16 players on CS.



8mb upload are you sure that's right


----------



## Motoxrdude

Twist86 said:


> he lacks the upload to host his own and it be half way good.
> 
> I have a 8mb upload and it for some reason struggles with 16 players on CS.



That's funny because I have a 512kbs upload and I hosted 12 players with ping at >120,


----------



## epidemik

Twist86 said:


> he lacks the upload to host his own and it be half way good.
> 
> I have a 8mb upload and it for some reason struggles with 16 players on CS.



Thats too many for css anyway. Gets no fun with more than like 12 people.
To OP, tell me if you find someone hosting free servers lol 
Id be all over that.


----------



## kshdiver

*help*



Calibretto said:


> Why don't you just host on your own computer?



how do you make one i have a very good comp and im looking to host a server just dont know how to make one can anyone help me here?


----------

